# Any sheephead at Destin or in bay?



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone chasing sheephead at the East Pass Bridge in Destin or in the bay, or the us331 bridge? 
Would appreciate any report(s)


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

I dove there yesterday and did not see a single sheep head.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Was out today in chocktaw bay...saw a few but all were not on pilings...they were just moving around...was on the Mid Bay right up against some of the pilings...none seen...


----------

